# Read this you Nuge Hating Hair Splitters



## jafurnier (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.alaskadispatch.com/article/why-ted-nugent-pleading-guilty-alaska-bear-case?page=0,0

I think if I was a cop I would follow about 1/2 of you and write you a ticket every time you drove 56 in a 55 mph zone. I would follow you 24/7 just for the fun of it...

Ted's big mouth is probably the thing that is his biggest "crime". A lot of times he irritates the crap out of me. But his public crucifixion is ridiculous. This whole affair about being a poacher is utter bullcrap.

If there is one thing I have learned in 45 years of being alive is...

a) Nothing is ever as it seems.
b) Don't throw stones in glass houses.
c) Take the pole out of your own eye before you talk about the splinter in someone elses.

The scariest part of this entire thing...while many of you argue about this ridiculous infraction...you fail to see the implication of the Federal government hammering Ted for it. Does anyone out there think $10,000 is a reasonable punishment? If you do...your sense of perspective is warped.


----------



## billmitch (Dec 21, 2009)

What about California? Were we hair splitting then? Laughable. You know what I've learned in my lifetime? You usually get exactly what you deserve. Not throwing stones, just calling a spade a spade.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

By reading the various articles and viewing the Glenn Beck interview it appears that Ted did not know he broke the law but agreed to a plea deal which included a fine plus probation. I don't blame him one bit for taking the deal. Case closed but it is news worthy.


----------



## jafurnier (Jun 7, 2008)

billmitch said:


> What about California? Were we hair splitting then? Laughable. You know what I've learned in my lifetime? You usually get exactly what you deserve. Not throwing stones, just calling a spade a spade.


The whole thing is blown way out of proportion. Sad thing is I bet 80% of the "law abinding" readers on this forum break laws every single year!!! Everything from speeding, to cheating on taxes even just a smidge). I could make a list that I am sure you would be guilty of. Unless you are exceptionally saintly. Let's treat everyone else with same balanced response. $10,000...ridiculous!


----------



## billmitch (Dec 21, 2009)

jafurnier said:


> The whole thing is blown way out of proportion. Sad thing is I bet 80% of the "law abinding" readers on this forum break laws every single year!!! Everything from speeding, to cheating on taxes even just a smidge). I could make a list that I am sure you would be guilty of. Unless you are exceptionally saintly. Let's treat everyone else with same balanced response. $10,000...ridiculous!


Are you aware of the money involved in illegal animal parts trafficking? That's the reason for the big fines. Was Ted trafficking in illegal animal parts? Of course not but there is a reason for the big fines. You aren't suggesting he get preferential treatment because he's a celebrity, are you?
If we did it and got caught, we'd be in deeper **** than Tedly. When Ted CHOOSES to be an outspoken voice that is in the headlines he needs to understand that light can be pretty bright. And for the record can we all stop using the speeding analogy ? It's getting ridiculous. He's a multiple offender, that seems to think he can do whatever the hell he wants. I'm no saint, this I know, but how can people make excuses for him? It's political... Really? Let's face it Ted is on the downhill side of his popularity, and his borish behavior reflects poorly on law abiding sportsmen everywhere. I have tried to look at your side, but maybe I'm too close minded. Sorry we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## jafurnier (Jun 7, 2008)

Or the thousands of human being killed by speeding every year? That's right...bears and there parts are more valuable than people. (I ma being facetious here...but I am pointing out that the analgoies are abosolutely valid.)

Ok...back to my real point...do you think $10,000 is just? Really? The only way this is fair is if Ted got on a rant and was a PIA to the agents and everyone else involved...even then it is eccessive IMO.

The problem is with most...they cannot stand Ted. I said up front the man wears me out. But even people we do not like do not deserve this. Just like COs and officers who write tickets for less after factoring in the circumstances...the Feds could have done differently. (I would argue his celebrity and big mouth cost him...)

I also wonder...if his political views had anything to do with this?


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I suspect alot of people are jealous of him and will use any reason to bash him. 

From the Glenn Beck interview, as I understood it, had Ted went to court to fight the Fed charge (not state), he would have been hit with a Fed felony and lost some of his rights (having firearms and I think voting??). I can understand the plea bargin in this case. I don't think we heard the last of it though. I would not be surprised to see some Congressional types start asking questions.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Ted's a smart guy, but comes across as a buffoon 90% of the time. 

If he used his gift of gab in a way that was coherent to a sober person, he'd be great for sportsmens causes.

As it is, I wish he'd shut up and go away.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Funny how when his right to hunt in Alaska was at risk Ted Nugent said he was sorry to the Judge who could have yanked his hunting privileges.

This is much different than what he said to Glen Beck

http://soundcloud.com/kylehopkins/ted-nugent-pleads-guilty-in


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

From the Anchorage Daily News, largest newspaper in Alaska

It's not a plot, Nuge; you're wrong, move on
Posted by adn_jomalley
Anchorage Daily News
Posted: April 28, 2012 - 8:53 pm
The lengths to which some people will go to avoid taking personal responsibility surprises me. Take, for example, steward of Alaska's great outdoors, the rocker/gun rights activist/reality star Ted Nugent.
Last week, he struck a humble tone before a federal judge as he pleaded guilty to illegally shooting and transporting a black bear in Southeast Alaska three years ago.
He said he'd just been ignorant about a game law in the area. He'd been with his son on Sukkwan Island hunting baited bears. He shot an arrow at a bear and wounded it, but it scampered off. The extent of its injuries is unclear. Nugent's attorney, Wayne Anthony Ross, said it bled some. Nobody knows if it died.
If a hunter wounds a bear where Nugent was hunting--a rugged, mountainous region of Southeast-- the rule is that you don't get to shoot another one. You can find this rule highlighted in yellow at the bottom of page 25 of the hunting regulation book. You can also find it online. But Nugent, by his own admission, never saw this rule. Which is why he said he shot a second bear. And then shared the whole experience with the audience of his Outdoor Channel show, "Spirit of the Wild."
In court he said he'd made a mistake. It was his job to know the law, respect the law and conduct himself the way his father raised him to. He would "never knowingly break any game laws," he said.
"I'm afraid I was blindsided by this," he told the judge. "I sincerely apologize for it."
The Nuge could have left it at that. But this past week he put out a statement blasting "idiotic laws," and called Glenn Becks national radio/television program , where he struck a tone far different than he did in the courtroom.
Sure, he messed up in Alaska, he admitted to Beck's sympathetic ear. But the law was "goofy." The criminal charges didn't come because he broke the law and broadcast it to tens of thousands of people, they came because he was the target of a government conspiracy. The president was out to get him.
"They gave me the ultimatum the day after I endorsed Mitt Romney," he told Beck.
A few pieces of background to note: This is Nugent's second hunting violation. The other one, for using a chemical scent to attract a deer, occurred in California in 2009. Nugent also got attention recently from the Secret Service after telling an NRA crowd, "We need to ride into that battlefield and chop their heads off in November," adding, "If Barack Obama becomes the next president in November, again, I will either be dead or in jail by this time next year."
I don't know how you see all that, but Nugent saw the hunting violations and his conversation with the Secret Service as a message from the U.S. government. The State of Alaska, Nugent told Beck, didn't want to charge him with the game violation but the feds did. Wasn't that suspicious? Especially because nobody had been charged under the law before. (Had anyone broadcast themselves breaking the law before? That point didn't come up.)
The judge in his case told him he wasn't familiar with the law, Nugent said.
"We can't find anybody who ever heard of this new unprecedented law!"
Nugent gave examples of other game regulations he found "indescribably bizarre and illogical." Beck did his part, driving the conspiracy train of thought so they could both jump aboard.
"I've been reading a lot of stuff from the Communist Manifesto and, uh, uh early communism because you're dealing with a lot of Marxists, uh, in this government now," Beck said.
This was just like communists, to target the rebels, he went on. Nugent was targeted and put through the wringer, Beck said, like so many of Beck's friends. That was the plot, to go after people in red states. To bully them! Interrogate them! Seize and destroy their property!
Oh, the drama! Anyway, you get the picture.
After watching the clip of Beck's show, I called the federal prosecutor in the case, Jack Schmidt, to ask if he was part of an anti-Nugent federal conspiracy. The idea cracked him up.
"For him to say that it has anything to do with politics is ridiculous," he said.
Somebody who knew the hunting regs watched Nugent's show and alerted the authorities, he said. They investigated. The complaint had merit so they brought the charge.
"The fact his violation occurred on TV, that definitely led to this investigation," Schmidt said.
Nugent was charged in federal court because the federal government did the investigation and the violation occurred on federal land, he said.
"As Nugent says there is no bag limit on happiness, but, obviously, there is a bag limit on bears in Alaska," he said.
I asked Neil Barten, Fish and Game's wildlife management coordinator in Southeast, if it was true that nobody knows about the regulation that Nugent violated.
"All of our hunting guides are very well aware of it because they wanted it in the first place," Barten said.
The regulation came about in 2004 at the request of guides, Barten said. A bear can be seriously wounded without bleeding too much. For that reason, and because of the terrain, it can be hard to track. Guides felt it wasn't ethical to wound one bear without knowing whether it had been killed and then to shoot and kill a second one, he said. Every year, Fish and Game gets reports from hunters who say they have wounded a bear. Apparently, the rule isn't as obscure as Nugent would have you believe.
Think what you want about presidential politics, gun rights and hunting regulations. All of that is beside the point. In this case, we're just dealing with a famous symbol of manliness, with his sleeveless camo and sniper rifles, who can't be man enough to say he's sorry when he's wrong and move on.
Read more here: http://community.adn.com/adn/node/160922#storylink=cpy


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

Geez, this incident has been pretty well air&#8217;d out don'cha think? 

Nugent violated a wildlife protection law. He knows he did&#8230;..as he admitted he did.

Yet we have a minimizer carrying his brief that:

The punishment was excessive
The violation was very minor.
The Feds&#8217; involvement is sinister.
It&#8217;s so unfair
.

Well, clearly, very clearly, Nugent and his advisor&#8217;s thought none of those things&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..as he plead guilty, and negotiated a punishment that was acceptable to him.

Nugent got what Nugent deserved. Imagine this: If through the airing of this filmed encounter the awareness arose that Nugent broke the law&#8230;as he most certainly did&#8230;.. and yet wasn&#8217;t punished the consequences to our hunting culture would not be minor. Nor would it be minor damage to the Alaskan regulators or the Federal regulators. It would appear they were complicit in allowing a non-resident celebrity shooter to illegally kill an animal ----for profit -----and get away with it.

I&#8217;m not gonna enumerate the many many ways this would be damaging &#8230;&#8230;but it would be a whole raft of painful perceptions and charges.

The apologists for this man&#8217;s boorish behavior are apparently as tenacious as they are tone-deaf. Fanboys, enthralled by celebrity-ism, I guess. Shades of Lindsay Lohan, Kim Kardashian, and every other over-exposed camera-mugging, microphone hogging, limelight junkie.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Ted lost me when, on his show, he explained how he was hunting over a huge pile of corn that "the farmer happened to spill" in the corner of a field in front of his blind while the no baiting regs were in place...


----------



## billmitch (Dec 21, 2009)

fairfax1 said:


> Geez, this incident has been pretty well aird out don'cha think?
> 
> Nugent violated a wildlife protection law. He knows he did..as he admitted he did.
> 
> ...





Thanks FF, I was starting to think I was crazy.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

While I think teds mouth is a great enemy of his, I can only wonder what his outfitters were thinking allowing ted to continue to hunt ?? He is not a DIY hunter by any means, I went to wyo last year on my first DIY hunt, thinking I was 100% legal, and got checked by the fish and game and never got informed that the FMJ,s I was hunting with are illigal !! In later reading I see they are not legal for hunting, I was not cited or even talked to about it !!! Will not repeat that event! 
the California issue was another event of wanting to Promote his sponsors feed attactant ect, I can only wonder why a guide or land owner would allow hin to film knowing it was for national TV a violation of state and federal laws,,, 

Had an outfitter watched me load up FMJs and not said anything and I got cited for it  I smell an *** beating off camera,,,,,

ted might consider going after his outfitters who helped him try and track his first bear and then put him back out to shoot the second one. 
knowing he videoed the first one??? double moron event!!

If michigan had the same laws how many would ADMIT to the first arrow ???


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

From the mishap in Germany, the jail time in Ohio (didn't pull a permit for the fire arrow at a live show, he didn't know, yea right, and other laws broken) to his game violations, enough is enough!!! Being a cop and following the same folks for 24/7??? No one who wishes they could, would. Also, it isn't the cop that makes the final judgement on the cost of the fine, nor does anybodys voting record "bear" anything on the final cost of the violations. Noboby's perfect, but this self proclaimed cool,great guy is nothing for our younger sportsmen and sportswomen to look up to!


----------



## homerdog (Nov 11, 2003)

jafurnier said:


> The whole thing is blown way out of proportion. Sad thing is I bet 80% of the "law abinding" readers on this forum break laws every single year!!! Everything from speeding, to cheating on taxes even just a smidge). I could make a list that I am sure you would be guilty of. Unless you are exceptionally saintly. Let's treat everyone else with same balanced response. $10,000...ridiculous!


The cop I followed yesterday managed to break three or four laws in the couple of minutes I was behind him. :lol:


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

homerdog said:


> The cop I followed yesterday managed to break three or four laws in the couple of minutes I was behind him. :lol:


Suggest you get in contact with the agency for which the officer works and discuss with an indivudual in a leadership position the requirements for officers as to complying with regs and statutes in the performance of their duties, you might be surpized!!!


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm getting the popcorn :lol:


----------

